# Egypt in October



## Slim (9 Apr 2010)

Hi.

I want to plan a holiday to Egypt. Basically, I want to vist Cairo for about 2 days, do a Nile cruise for 3 days or so, stay around Luxor for 2 nights (that could be incorporated into cruise if possible,) and then spend about 4/5 days sunning in any Red Sea Resort. We would choose 4 star. Now, the Traveldepartment do a trip that would suit but it's only 9 days and I would like to minimise flights (Mrs Slim not a good flier) and add a couple of more days chilling/sunning at the end.

Any suggestions for good agents or other sources?

slim


----------



## redchariot (9 Apr 2010)

I did a trip in May 2007 doing basically what you want; however we broke it down separately. Paid for flights to Cairo with KLM, spent a week travelling around Egypt (Cairo, Luxor, Aswan) and then flew with Egyptair to Sharm El Sheikh for the second week.

There are several tour companies out there offering Land-only trips; I went with On The Go which while were quite good, would be more tailored to people in early 20's (still a great trip but as I was 32 at the time, I felt really old). Their basic tour had a felucca trip on the Nile but you could upgrade to a cruise if you wished. Also I would have a word with the Travel Department if you wanted to extend your holiday; maybe they could book later flights home.

You need to be aware of one thing about spending the best part of a week travelling around all the ancient sites; no matter how amazing they are (and some of them are really impressive e.g. Pyramids, Abu Simbel); you will be "templed out" very quickly. It is a helluva lot to cram in, in one week; by the end of the week we were saying that we never want to see another Egyptian tomb again; it is enjoyable but hard going; a few days in the Red Sea is exactly what you will need at the end of it.

October is pretty good time of the year to go as while the weather is still hot, it is not unbearable; I wouldn't go anywhere near Egypt from June to August; even May was bordering on unbearable down the south; 45oC in Aswan one day


----------



## sue_flaherty (9 Apr 2010)

Went on the Travel Department one - was very good but would have liked to see some other places eg Abu Simel (spelt wongly I'm sure).  i tdon't think the travel department allow you to choose other flight dates than the ones specified.  Slatterys travel used to do this but sadly they went bust last year


----------



## toni_mrphy (9 Apr 2010)

Hi 
I am actually heading to Egypt Monday - not doing the cruise just luxor and Cairo . We booked through a travel agent  ( Lee travel cork)but they booked with www.kuoni.co.uk- They may have something you might like!


----------



## helllohello (9 Apr 2010)

If you have time, the hot air balloon trip across the nile is great.  Most of the trips seem to start with 6 or 7am pickup - it is a busy holiday but very enjoyable.


----------



## Slim (9 Apr 2010)

Thanks everyone, useul information. 





toni_mrphy said:


> Hi
> I am actually heading to Egypt Monday - not doing the cruise just luxor and Cairo . We booked through a travel agent ( Lee travel cork)but they booked with [broken link removed] They may have something you might like!


 
Toni Murphy - have a great holiday and I hope you might post back here on how you get on?

Cheers all.


----------



## jaykayphd (10 Apr 2010)

Slim said:


> Hi.
> 
> I want to plan a holiday to Egypt. Basically, I want to vist Cairo for about 2 days, do a Nile cruise for 3 days or so, stay around Luxor for 2 nights (that could be incorporated into cruise if possible,) and then spend about 4/5 days sunning in any Red Sea Resort. We would choose 4 star. Now, the Traveldepartment do a trip that would suit but it's only 9 days and I would like to minimise flights (Mrs Slim not a good flier) and add a couple of more days chilling/sunning at the end.
> 
> ...


 
Hey,

My girlfriend and I did exactly the same holiday as you mention 2 years ago.

We went with this english company egypt uncovered and we would highly recommend them.  We had an egyptian guide who was amazing and travelled with us for the first week. Then we were transferred to a red sea resort, hurghada, for 4/5 days chilling out.  We did the egypt experience superior tour.  

One thing to bare in mind.....in my experience, my girlfriends too and some other people we know who visited egypt,you will get sick!!

I know some will disagree and say they were fine,but a high proportion of the people on our tour got the Pharaohs revenge.

If you need anymore info just ask.


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the help. That site looks very useful. Slim

PS watching Joanna Lumley on the Nile last night gave me a flavour of it.


----------



## Slim (7 May 2010)

toni_mrphy said:


> Hi
> I am actually heading to Egypt Monday - not doing the cruise just luxor and Cairo . We booked through a travel agent ( Lee travel cork)but they booked with [broken link removed] They may have something you might like!


 
Hi Toni

Would you mind posting your holiday experience on the forum? we would be very interested.

Slim


----------



## bleary (7 May 2010)

I did similar a few years ago -sort of flashpacking. I got a really cheap charter flight from uk to luxor then down to aswan -trip to abu simbel, felucca back up. V easy to book a cruise there too.Plan was to fly to dahab and up to Cairo, but the flights didnt run -nor the ferry from hurghada so spent a few day in hurghada then bus to Cairo and train back down to luxor with flight out. Accommodation was my own room rather than hostel in cheapie hotel/hostels. Think i had a fortnight or 10 days but very do-able. The train to Cairo from luxor was great , you can rent a cabin.


----------

